# Working with PVC. Anybody have any neat projects you can share?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm collecting PVC projects for fishing and boating. I have alot of PVC at home and want to illustrate a bunch of tips. 

So far, I have rod holders, tower, gimbal, rod storage racks, etc.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

FAD oke J/K


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Captain. Wasn't somebody on here making "chum churns" out of PVC at one time?????


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've made my own version of a "Chum Churn". More work than it appears, a fun project.

Have you ever seen PVC cut with nothing more than a piece of nylon string? Pull it back and forth across the pipe, evidently cuts by the heat generated. :shedevil

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=4560&posts=22 Chummer



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=14520&posts=3 Yak Rack



Got some other stuff as well but haven't made a post on it....



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------

